# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Vai šajā forumā ir kāds moderātors/administrātors?

## Girts

Jautājums patieša ir aktuāls,vai šja forumā ir kads moderātors /administrātors kāds kas šo cirku arī uzmana citadi te nāk un lej savu mutvārdu samazgas kam nav slinkums.Poste ko un kā ienāk prātā  kādā valoda un slengā/ žargona vienīgi feņā neviens neko vēl nav iepostējis,tas laikam tapēc ka zeki/urlas maz interesējas par šo sfēru.Lai ari kāds būtu foruma apmeklētāju IQ vai kulturas limenis izturēsimies viens pret otru ar cieņu.


P.S.Es šodien neizturēju un pateicu Epim  visu tā ka es biju domājis  tiešā teksta par viņa postiem nepareizajā vietā un nepareizajā sadalā.
Ļoti atvainojojos foruma dalībniekiem un Epim personīgi par savu forumā lietotu leksiku.

----------


## Vinchi

Protams ka ir šajā forumā admins. Bet neuzksatu ka forums būtu izaudzis tik liels ka vajadzētu 10 moderātorus kuri filtrē katru mazāko sīkumu.
Tie kuri šo forumu apmeklē jau ilgāku laiku zina kāda tā situācija ir. Uz Epi pa laikam visi sabrauc un tad šis sāk runāt vairāk par tēmu.

Ja tiešām kādam biedram kāds posts šķiet pavisam neatbilstošs varat klikšķināt uz ikonu ar izsaukuma zīmi "Report this post"!

----------

